

Hackers backdoor the human brain, successfully extract sensitive data - LeroysDeath
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134682-hackers-backdoor-the-human-brain-successfully-extract-sensitive-data

======
wtracy
This isn't a "backdoor" inside the brain. (It's more equivalent to, say,
gaining read access to /etc/shadow and being able to brute-force the passwords
inside.)

That quibble aside, this is an interesting article on a rather disturbing
potential future attack vector.

